# Northwest Retriever Trial Club



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I have been asked by Event Chairperson Marilyn Dahlheim to post here that all stakes at the Northwest trial will be held at Carlson's Farm in Fall City, WA all three days. The premium on Entry Express provides the address and a map.


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Judy Myers said:


> I have been asked by Event Chairperson Marilyn Dahlheim to post here that all stakes at the Northwest trial will be held at Carlson's Farm in Fall City, WA all three days. The premium on Entry Express provides the address and a map.


Any news on Qual? I have a young dog running.
Thanks Lorraine


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I can't provide a lot of information about the Open. I was directing traffic from the back of the setup - behind the marks. I never saw the setup from the line, and I could not see the line so had no idea who was running. I can say that it was a tough triple. There were two retired memory birds on the left each thrown down the same row of cover and blackberry vines with a channel behind. The flyer was on the right shooting right to left into the middle of the test. I believe the flyer was the longest bird but I can't be certain. From what I could glimpse of the dog work and hear over the radio, many of the dogs were switching or going back to old falls. Some also ended up being dropped for long hunts. Unofficial callbacks to the second series (22 dogs):

2,3,4,5,6,7,10,14,15,16,17,19,21,24,25,27,30,33,38,40,41,42,

They were setting up the second series when I left. Starts with dog #25.

Sorry I don't have Qual information other than they were into their 3rd series around 3:00. I heard the first series was tough and they had lots of handles and that the water blind is a 10 minute test with long water swim.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Qual results:
1. 18 LaVeau o/h McNeill
2. 27 Bella o Simons/h Gonia
3. 25 Gamble o Greer/h Taylor 
4. 21 Juice o Wiacek/h Gonia
RJ 16 Ty o/h Gilmore
Jams 5,8,11,24

All I know is that 17 are back to the Open water blind in the morning. Do not have numbers.


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

jgrammer said:


> Qual results:
> 1. 18 LaVeau o/h McNeill
> 2. 27 Bella o Simons/h Gonia
> 3. 25 Gamble o Greer/h Taylor
> ...


Thanks Jean
Congrats to all Finishers in the Quail.
Congrats to Bella and Gonia - just got QAA!
Lorraine


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

AM results:
1. 7, Meg J. Graham
2. 10, Missy S. Graafstra (New AFC and qualified for Nat'l Am)
3. 12, Tuffy F. Boyett
4. 14, Kate M. Carey
RJ. 15, Nick J. Grammer
Jam. 6, Mia D. Plesko


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations to Jamie on Meg's Amateur win. Chance is proud of you both! And congrats to all the other finishers


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Jamie!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, Jamie. I heard what you said about playing this sport after callbacks in the Open. How does it feel now? Big congratulations to you and Meg.


----------



## zydecogator (Aug 21, 2008)

Congrats Jamie! Stay on Cloud 9 for a long time. Way to go Steve and Dave! All we'll deserved for surviving a tough amateur!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

All right Tuffy! Good start this spring on your color collection.


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Callbacks to derby fourth

1, 2, 3, 11, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 21, 22

11 back


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

I heard Ammo won the Open. Anyone have the rest of the Open results?


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Congrats Jamie good job Steve


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Congratulations Steve and Missy for becoming an AFC and qualifying for the National Am.


----------



## Steve Babcock (Dec 3, 2005)

Open 
1. Ammo Petrovich
2. Emmit Tallman
3. Maddi Gonia

DERBY
1. Riggs Gonia
2. Stoli Bodenman
3. Gracie Otto
4. Lena Kongsore
RJ Gracie Rauff
Jams
Crude Crawford
Cash Kongsore


----------



## Gun Dawg (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't believe it.
Thank you Larry & Anna Calvert for letting me breed to Chance, when all I wanted was a pointing lab. That's for Paulie.... what a journey 

Oh & Let's get a vote back for my brudda, Paul Happy Gilmore to RTF... ya gotta know, it's all just in fun, NO harm intended. 

Jamie


----------



## Gun Dawg (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you Judy, much apreciated


----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

I would like to thank the Northwest Retriever Trial Club and all the help for putting on a great trial. It was dry the whole weekend, the trial grounds was in beautiful shape, and everything ran very smoothly, you couldn't ask for more.


----------



## russhardy (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you to all of those that made this trial happen. What a gorgeous weekend too.


I'd also like to congratulate Jamie and Meg on the Am win as well as all of the rest of those that placed and finished.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Open results from EE

33	FC AFC CFC CAFC Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer Bill and Micki Petrovish 1st
17	NFC Watermark's Running Back	Cynthia & Richard Tallman	Cynthia Tallman	2nd
38	FC Arctic Riverrun M'Lady	Mark Thomas	Mark Thomas/Jim Gonia	3rd
5	FC Sweetie's Easy Rider	Pete Panarites	Jim Gonia	4th
4	Boss's Mach-2 Sue	Terry Foltz	Terry Foltz	Res. Jam
2	Sealock's Seaside Stella	John & Carol Sealock	Carol Sealock	Jam
14	FC AFC Marauders Aviator	WAYNE Johnston	Wayne Johnston/Brooke Vandebrake	Jam
15	SkyHigh's Cruisin' for a Bruisin'	Maureen Hacker	Maureen Hacker/Mike Taylor/Nikki Strong	Jam
16	Babyducks Drop The Puck	Jeff Weber	Jim Gonia	Jam
27	FC Baypoint's Shades of Bleu	Ken Lee	Jim Gonia	Jam


----------

